# زبان های اسکریپتی > JavaScript و Framework های مبتنی بر آن > Google Web Toolkit (GWT)‎ > سوال: google plus

## zahra1367

سلام 
من میخوام از سایت شخصی خودم لینک مطالبی که میذارم به طور خودکار به صفحه گوگل پلاس به صورت پست بره

میخوام بدونم گوگل ای پی آی برای این کار داره؟(به زبان php )

در ضمن من سایت دارم نه وبلاگ!

----------

